# Senior exercise needs



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Swimming is definitely the easiest on an older dog's joints. My last dog had arthritis that was controlled with an NSAID, and she ran and played ball until just about the very end of her life at 12. Is medication an option for your guy? Mine went from a chronic limp, to no limp at all and running easily again. If you can control his pain, I would do easy walks or let him run off leash and control his own output until he builds up more endurance and strength.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I recommend swimming also, best form of exercise without putting any stress on joints.

Did your Vet recommend any pain meds, specific exercises for him?


----------



## zojo262000 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thankyou  The vet seems to think he's fine without any medication since the arthritis is only very mild. He does love his swimming <3 and we actually have a pool so swimming's a good option for us.
Thanks again,
Zoe


----------

